# Carbon monoxide meter



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Does any of you use carbon monoxide meters? Which one would you recommend? 
I'm on the market for one.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Many on the market 
The biggest thing is cost of calibration

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm looking at Fluke CO-220.
I just spoke to Fluke Corporation on the phone and the person said they have no recommendations on calibration, It all depends on OSHA requirements.


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

I've been looking at the Fieldpiece HS36, and the accy heads: Manometer, CO detector, and the combustion check head. Looks like a good choice to me.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Txmasterplumber said:


> I've been looking at the Fieldpiece HS36, and the accy heads: Manometer, CO detector, and the combustion check head. Looks like a good choice to me.



I have a Fieldpiece with some heads for CO a manometer amp clamp etc. great piece of equipment.


----------



## dave-k (Apr 11, 2012)

I recommend purchasing a plug in carbon monoxide detector, they are the most reliable because you do not have to worry about replacing batteries and will never have to be bothered by the beeps associated with a low battery.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

dave-k said:


> I recommend purchasing a plug in carbon monoxide detector, they are the most reliable because you do not have to worry about replacing batteries and will never have to be bothered by the beeps associated with a low battery.


I recommend posting an intro in the intro section

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

dave-k said:


> I recommend purchasing a plug in carbon monoxide detector, they are the most reliable because you do not have to worry about replacing batteries and will never have to be bothered by the beeps associated with a low battery.


Why would you even suggest that????

It says that you are a plumbing and heating contractor :whistling2:

I think you better post an intro because I am having my doubts


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Why would you even suggest that????
> 
> It says that you are a plumbing and heating contractor :whistling2:
> 
> I think you better post an intro because I am having my doubts


My thoughts exactly :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

dave-k said:


> *I recommend purchasing a plug in carbon monoxide detector, they are the most reliable* because you do not have to worry about replacing batteries and will never have to be bothered by the beeps associated with a low battery.


 






Not if the electric gets shut off........:whistling2:


----------

